# Tertia Epos sucht dich



## Chepyros (18. März 2010)

Hallo, schön das du meinen Beitrag liest. 

*Wir die Gilde Tertia Epos suchen dich. (Gilde ist auf Ysera,Allianz)* 

Eingangs möchte ich noch sagen, das ich (wir) absolut nichts gegen junge Leute haben, aber 
es sollen die zusammen sein, die sich besser verstehen bzw die gleichen Interessen haben. 

*Wir suchen also Spieler ab ca. 30 Jahre. 

*Insgesammt möchten wir nur eine Größe erreichen, das wir als Gilde 10er Schlachtzüge alleine 
machen können. Zur Zeit sind wir 15 Aktive Spieler ( auch 5 Damen sind bei uns).
Suchen aber noch Verstärkung.
Wir helfen jeden neuen der zu uns kommt auch gerne seinen ACC auszurüßten. 
Haben zb alle ICC Stoffrezepte ect. 

*Was können wir bieten.* 

Wir habe alle Gildenfächer, ein eigenes TS3, ein sehr schönes Forum und auch schon "etwas" Spielerfahrung inkl ICC 10/25 bis zum 6ten Boss. 
Weiters sind wir eine absolut lustige und hilfreiche Gilde, bei der der Spaß und der *Mensch* im Vordergrund steht. 
Deine Gear und deine Erfahrung sind uns nicht so wichtig.
Raideinsteiger sind auch gerne willkommen.
Unsere Raidzeiten sind Mittwoch von 19:30-ca 23:00 und Freitag oder Sammstag 19:00 - 23:00 oder länger.

*Was erwarten wir von dir.* 

So wie auch wir, solltest du etwas älter sein und viel Spaß ins Spiel mitbringen. 
Gegenseitiger Respekt und normale Umgangsformen verstehen sich von selbst.
Die Bereitschaft auch ausserhalb von Raids bei uns im TS zu sein, wäre auch wünschenswert.
Das ist auch schon alles. 

Wenn wir deine Aufmerksamkeit erregt haben, dann schreib Chepyros im Spiel an und wir unterhalten uns mal. 

Du kannst auch gerne hier etwas schreiben und wir werden mit dir Kontakt aufnehmen
oder über unser Forum http://tertiaepos.mixxt.de 


Bis bald 

Chepyros/Chris


----------



## Chepyros (21. März 2010)

Zwei Spieler sind schon zu uns gekommen.
Meldet euch es lohnt sich.


----------



## Chepyros (23. März 2010)

Suchen noch 2 Heiler 2 Tanks 1 Pala sowie 2 DDs


----------



## Chepyros (26. März 2010)

Meldet euch es zahlt sich aus ihr werdet sehen


----------



## Chepyros (31. März 2010)

Kann doch nicht sein das sich nicht mehr Leute melden


----------



## Chepyros (6. April 2010)

Und wieder ist einer zu uns gekommen


----------



## Chepyros (11. April 2010)

Suchen noch 2 Heals 2 Tanks und 2 DDs.

Zur Zeit sind wir 12 aktive Spieler


----------



## Chepyros (16. April 2010)

Push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Du meinst Push oder? ^^
Ich glaub so viele können sich garnet melden wenn ihr erst spieler ab 30 nehmt
weil 80% der spieler sind zwischen 11 und 20 jahre ^^


----------



## Chepyros (16. April 2010)

Ja sicher sind 80% der Spieler noch sehr jung, da gebe ich dir absolut Recht,
aber wenn man bedenkt das es ca. 2Mill Spieler im Deutschsprachigen
Raum gibt, bleiben ja noch immer 400000 über die sich melden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und soviele brauchen wir eh nicht, da bleiben dann noch ein paar für die
anderen Gilden über.


----------



## Tuminix (20. April 2010)

Chepyros schrieb:


> Du kannst auch gerne hier etwas schreiben und wir werden mit dir Kontakt aufnehmen.
> 
> Bis bald
> 
> Chepyros/Chris



Na, dann packe ich mal direkt meine neugierige Nase aus.



Chepyros schrieb:


> Insgesammt möchten wir nur eine größe erreichen, das wir als Gilde 10er Schlachtzüge alleine
> machen können



Habt ihr auch schon Terminvorstellungen, an welchen Tagen und zu welchen Uhrzeiten? 

Lieben Gruß!


----------



## Chepyros (20. April 2010)

Hallo Tuminix

Wir starten ICC 10 (zur Zeit bis 6.Boss) immer Mittwoch um 19:00 und ICC25 (6oss) Freitag 19:00.
Das sind aber Termine die wir sicher noch abändern werden.
Zur Zeit sind wir aus der Gilde 9 Mann (Frau) die zb gemeinsam ICC 10 gehen
der Rest wird aus der Freundesliste aufgefüllt, meist immer die selben Leute.
Dazwischen machen wir auch noch vieles gemeinsam, das aber immer sehr kurzfristig
wenn viele in der Gilde zur selben Zeit on sind.
Melde dich doch mal ingame bei mir, dann können wir uns mal über ts3 unterhalten
Übrigens deine Erfahrung ist uns nicht so wichtig, bei uns zählt der Mensch.
lg

Chris/Chepyros


----------



## Chepyros (22. April 2010)

So, wir können 10er SZ als Gilde machen.
Suchen aber noch immer 1 Tank einen Heal und einen DD,
da nicht jeder immer Zeit hat.
Meldet euch bei uns (mir)


----------



## Chepyros (25. April 2010)

Push


----------



## Chepyros (26. April 2010)

Wir suchen noch folgende Spieler. 


2. Tank (Krieger u. Palla) 

2. Heal (Baum, Priester) 

1. DD (Priester, Schurke oder Palla)


----------



## Chepyros (29. April 2010)

Push


----------



## Chepyros (2. Mai 2010)

Push


----------



## Chepyros (4. Mai 2010)

Wir suchen noch folgende Spieler. 


2. Tank (Krieger u. Palla) 

1. Heal (Baum oder Priester) 

1. DD (Priester, Schurke oder Palla)


----------



## Chepyros (9. Mai 2010)

Push


----------



## Chepyros (13. Mai 2010)

Aktuell sind wir 16 Aktive Spieler und suchen noch als Verstärkung folgende Klassen.

1. Heal ( Druide)

2. Einen Schurken.


----------



## Chepyros (16. Mai 2010)

Push


----------



## Chepyros (18. Mai 2010)

Push


----------



## Chepyros (21. Mai 2010)

Push


----------



## Chepyros (24. Mai 2010)

*Aktuell sind wir 15 aktive Spieler.*

Wir suchen noch folgende Spieler. 


Einen Tank (Krieger ) 

Zwei Heal (Baum, Druide) 

Einen DD ( Schurke, Palla oder Krieger)


----------



## Chepyros (25. Mai 2010)

Push


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/90562-regel-furs-gildenforum-thread-pushen-update/


----------

